# Outdoor Python Enclosures



## daz927 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've just finished building a 2700L x 900W outdoor enclosure for my olive python, still need to add plants before i transfer her in. Just thought i'd post some pics and see what what you guys think.


----------



## martin-QLD (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW looking good your python is going to love it


----------



## daz927 (Aug 22, 2011)

Diamond Enclosure 900 x 900


----------



## Banjo (Aug 22, 2011)

Are you using steel or alluminium for the frame, and curious how do you get your python out of the hide on the lower section where the bark is, is there a door on the other side? Great looking enclosure though.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 22, 2011)

how clever are u, that looks great!!! 


what a lucky olive!!


----------



## Trench (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow "drools" looks great 
just a suggestion - if you get some branches for the middle it would help use that extra space and give the snakes something extra to climb on,
But like I said it looks great


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 22, 2011)

would love to know the cost mate


----------



## mattG (Aug 22, 2011)

looks good, any heating on the olives enclosure?


----------



## camspeed (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks like aluminum frame. Looks good mate I'm going to put my olive in an outdoor enclosure this summer, just have to get around to building it


----------



## daz927 (Aug 22, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Are you using steel or alluminium for the frame, and curious how do you get your python out of the hide on the lower section where the bark is, is there a door on the other side? Great looking enclosure though.




It's 25mm box alluminium that's been clear anodised. The hide at the bottom is just piece of form ply that is resting on the alluminium frame, the front bit has a small return just for bracing, the whole thing just lifts up, easy to get out the door as well not that heavy.



mattG said:


> looks good, any heating on the olives enclosure?



The plastic enclosed section acts sort of like a greenhouse, that end of the enclosure gets sun for the full morning through till about 1-2pm and that provides more than enough heat for an olive, the other end of the enclosure has tree cover


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 22, 2011)

looks good mate!


----------



## mattG (Aug 23, 2011)

Brisbane is a long way south of there natural range, so middle of winter if there's no sun & cold nights I doubt it will have 'more than enough heat'.
Great design, I'd just give him a heat pad or something for the cooler months.


----------



## Ships (Aug 23, 2011)

Great enclosures, here's one I've got in progress, its 6 individual 1 meter cube cages, the snakes will be put in there for a few days at a time for some sun. 
View attachment 214887


----------



## thepythonguy (Aug 23, 2011)

mate that looks great


----------



## Banjo (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm so tempted to do an outdoor enclosure for a caostal after reading this thread, living in south east Qld it would be perfect.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Aug 24, 2011)

I love these enclosures. Too bad I don't know how to weld...yet...


----------



## -Peter (Aug 24, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> I love these enclosures. Too bad I don't know how to weld...yet...



There is no welding in these enclosure. Cut to length, corner joiners, plates and screws. You can cut the aluminium with a jigsaw, or docking saw, wire cutters and a good cordless drill for the rest.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Aug 24, 2011)

Interesting... I may have to build me some of these. I like the fact that they are up off the ground (so my dog can't annoy the occupants), removable (cause we're renting our house) and just look pretty cool


----------

